# Solved: Desktop is bigger than monitor?



## Farmgirl22

I have a machine running windows 8.1, and for some reason my "desktop" is bigger than the monitor. What this means is that I struggle to access the "charms bar" or whatever it's called on the right hand side, can't see or access the "minimize/maximize, and close" buttons, and some of my icons are half off the desktop. I've played around with screen resolution and looked to see if there's a new driver for my monitor (there's not) and nothing has helped.

If anyone has any insight into what I need to so, that would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster

You have not by any chance got magnifier on - have you
Windows key + the - key (that is one on the number pad)
although that is reset on shutdown - but possibly not on sleep

If that is not it - although you say you have tried screen resolution does the setting it is show - recommended
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/get-best-display-monitor

Also as you do not tell us what computer it is - laptop or desktop if the latter - the setting could be on the monitor menu -


----------



## Farmgirl22

I was hopeful it might be the magnifier thing since this was a display model computer (it's a desktop, BTW, and the monitor is the new-ish one from our old computer where it worked just fine.) However, I tried the magnifier and it didn't seem to do anything, and it's been shut down several times since I've had it.

As for the screen settings, I've got it set on the recommended one, all of the lower resolutions did the same thing, just with worse picture.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Does the monitor have a setup - by that I mean - is there on the monitor a menu button etc.
The make and model of monitor may be helpful


----------



## Farmgirl22

Yes, the monitor has menu buttons, but they just make the same stretched desktop show with more of a black border, or at least they did every way we tried it.

Make: BenQ
Model: G2000W ??? (that's what it says next to the display name on the screen resolution settings page in control panel.)


----------



## Macboatmaster

If you can stay online after you reply, I will reply immediately I see the post, then we may be able to make some progress


----------



## Farmgirl22

Sorry, I am here, I changed my status to invisible or something years ago and cant remember how to change it back, so it's just stayed that way.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Should be fixed now.


----------



## Macboatmaster

How are you connected to the monitor - DSub - DVI please
Go Control Panel Display
On the slide adjustment - what is it set at - recommended
On that Display window click on left pane - adjust resolution - does it recognise the monitor - as a BenQ


Are you using any 3rd party utilities that make the appearance of 8.1 - changed by that I mean something to make it more like 7 with a traditional desktop


If you press Windows + C key does the charms appear clearly then


Are you using a modified theme - if so go control panel - personalisation and try a default theme


----------



## Farmgirl22

I just switched to a default theme, and that didn't do anything (I think my former theme came from microsoft).

To my knowledge there are no 3rd party utilities, it was a display model, but surely if they are trying to sell it as a Windows 8.1 machine they would have left that part alone. ???

Yes, if I press those keys the charms appear, and so does a clock (handy that, thanks!)

On the slide adjustment it says "smallest" and is the recommended size. And on screen resolution it does recognize the monitor, that's how I found the model number earlier.

I don't know how the display is connected. It's a blue plug with screws on the ends, if that helps? How else does one tell?


----------



## Macboatmaster

that is SubD 
Has it ever worked OK on this computer and then this has developed or has it been like this from the start


----------



## Farmgirl22

It's been like this from the start.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Go Control Panel Devices and Printers
right click the monitor icon
click properties
click the hardware tab click properties again
click change settings
click the driver tab
if it is then available 
click update driver


I know you say you have tried the driver update but try from there please


I am offline for an hour from now


----------



## Macboatmaster

The recommended resolution of monitor is 1680 x 1050
please send me this - it is your basic system information
http://forums.techguy.org/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=93

copy and paste the info in the white box please when you run the program
What resolution is it set at and what other resolutions are available please.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-5400K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3274 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7540D, 768 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476411 MB, Free - 394156 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., F2A55M-HD2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled *(Actually, I have Avast Pro??)*

It says it is set at 1680x1050 (Recommended).


----------



## Macboatmaster

This is NOT the solution but in order to make life a little easier for you until and if we find one
As I mentioned Windows key + C for charms
Windows key +X - you will also find useful
Here is a more comprehensive list

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html

Note please not all work on all systems


----------



## Farmgirl22

Thanks for the link! I will say that I'm beginning to wonder if there's just a compatibility issue with my monitor, I don't know if such a thing is possible, but that's what I've been thinking.


----------



## closetvibes

in the manual on page 21 there is the option to adjust horizontal and vertical screen positions that should help you to adjust the screen to fit , google for the manual if you have not got it


----------



## Macboatmaster

You can try it but I think it will simply move the image left or right - so what then becomes visible on the left will show less on the right etc - or top and bottom


----------



## Farmgirl22

Macboatmaster said:


> You can try it but I think it will simply move the image left or right - so what then becomes visible on the left will show less on the right etc - or top and bottom


Yes, this is exactly what happens. We moved it up so that we could have access to the taskbar, and compromised having access to the very top of the screen.


----------



## closetvibes

if it cant be done via monitor there is an option in amd catalyst to do the same thing , it should not move the entire screen up / down or left / right if it does untick maintain aspect ratio so you can move h-position and v-position independently , it could be called gpu scaling or something like it


----------



## Farmgirl22

I ended up getting a new monitor for Christmas, and the problem is now gone. Apparently my computer and monitor didn't like each other.

If it's not the main monitor, do you think it would still be goofy like that? I was really hoping to have a two monitor setup at some point, and I didn't think I'd be getting a new monitor for Christmas, so it kind of moved that up.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Nice Christmas present
Happy New year
I would not think it would make any difference
If the available resolutions do not make the display actable to you there is no reason to believe that it will be any different when used as a second display


----------



## Farmgirl22

Darn. Oh well. Maybe I can find a new home for it, since it's actually a pretty nice display, it just didn't work with my computer.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Thanks for the help!


----------



## closetvibes

sorry i missed the part about you using d-sub connection , try using the dvi connection instead , ive read elsewhere others have issues with vga on this monitor but no issues with dvi


----------



## Macboatmaster

Indeed good suggestion you may strike lucky the motherboard has a DVI connection for the onboard graphics - the graphics in the AMD APU can cope with
2560x1600
and the monitor has a DVI connection.

DVI cables can be very expensive - from some outlets - try and borrow one before you spend serious money

As I said GOOD suggestion I did start to cover it on a earlier post


> How are you connected to the monitor - DSub - DVI please


I apologise for not continuing on that -

*closetvibes*
If it works - well done


----------



## Farmgirl22

I might have to give that a try for the second monitor setup, thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers
I do not hold out a great deal of hope of it succeeding but worthy of a try


----------

